# motor controls schematics



## regina86 (May 16, 2011)

Hello all,

I am a second year electrical student graduating in 2 weeks, I have a BIG favor to ask...I competed in SkillsUSA this year in the industrial motor controls category, I won my regional competition and at the state level, therefore I will be going to compete at the national level with potentially 52 other competitors. What I am asking for and desperately need is complex motor control schematics 2 work thru in preparation for the contest, preferably including several limit switches,valves, starters, circuit relays, td relays etc...anything at a moderate to difficult level will help, website links, anything; I'm from a small town in Florida and this late in the school year our funds are becoming low.

Thank you very much for looking and any help!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

regina86 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a second year electrical student graduating in 2 weeks, I have a BIG favor to ask...I competed in SkillsUSA this year in the industrial motor controls category, I won my regional competition and at the state level, therefore I will be going to compete at the national level with potentially 52 other competitors. What I am asking for and desperately need is complex motor control schematics 2 work thru in preparation for the contest, preferably including several limit switches,valves, starters, circuit relays, td relays etc...anything at a moderate to difficult level will help, website links, anything; I'm from a small town in Florida and this late in the school year our funds are becoming low.
> 
> Thank you very much for looking and any help!


All of the info is out there. If you could win your regional, you probably have got me beat. Good luck. Motor controls are no secret, or science. You, yourself, could probably think up an extravagant one.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's some stuff from Square D. Stuff I use when instructing entry level classes. 

http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Motor Control/0140BR9102.pdf

http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Machine Control/0140CT9201.pdf


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you want a real challenge, take a look at this mine crushing plant flow diagram. These are relatively simple on the surface in that every motor is just a start-stop 3 wire circuit. The challenge is start-up and shut down sequencing. because you don't want piles of product building up, you have to start the last machine in the sequencer first and make sure it is running before the next one up stream is allowed to start, repeated all the way up the line. Then on shut-down, you have to begin by shutting down the primary feeds and allow enough time for each system to clear itself of material before allowing the next machine down stream from being shut down. Then you have to consider the interlocking of each machine in terms of minimizing the dig-out should any one of them overload and go off-line.

Good luck.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

JRaef said:


> If you want a real challenge, take a look at this mine crushing plant flow diagram. These are relatively simple on the surface in that every motor is just a start-stop 3 wire circuit. The challenge is start-up and shut down sequencing. because you don't want piles of product building up, you have to start the last machine in the sequencer first and make sure it is running before the next one up stream is allowed to start, repeated all the way up the line. Then on shut-down, you have to begin by shutting down the primary feeds and allow enough time for each system to clear itself of material before allowing the next machine down stream from being shut down. Then you have to consider the interlocking of each machine in terms of minimizing the dig-out should any one of them overload and go off-line.
> 
> Good luck.


Please don't tell me some electrician would do that without plc :001_huh: unless it is already existing


----------



## Hamer (Oct 5, 2010)

Just did a sequence not unlike that last week. It was on a smaller scale though. At our sawmill, our waste conveyor flow has to be sequenced and interlocked for the same reasons you stated. We removed a Siemens 505 from the equation and hardwired the whole works with AB 3 position push/pulls. 

It was my first real attempt at something like that. Worked pretty well.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

That above diagram is just what it say it is- a flow Diagram- -----I believe he is looking for motor controls ELECTRICAL schematics............. I suggest just googling motor control circuits and you can find very much there.


----------



## regina86 (May 16, 2011)

Thank you very much guys for all your comments and info

Yes I am primarily seeking out ladder diagrams for motor control circuitry for practice, unfortunately everything Google images turns up is very elementary, I'm currently working thru roughly 15 line ladders, with line and low V as well as several tr's, cr's, tx's, and multiple contractors and starters. 

So I really need something of that caliper to continue progressing and preparing


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

regina86 said:


> Thank you very much guys for all your comments and info
> 
> Yes I am primarily seeking out ladder diagrams for motor control circuitry for practice, unfortunately everything Google images turns up is very elementary, I'm currently working thru roughly 15 line ladders, with line and low V as well as several tr's, cr's, tx's, and multiple contractors and starters.
> 
> So I really need something of that caliper to continue progressing and preparing


Huh, so what you really want is something you can just copy and turn in as if it was yours, rather than use your new skills to develop something that will show that you know how to think...


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

oliquir said:


> Please don't tell me some electrician would do that without plc :001_huh: unless it is already existing


If you recall from childhood, Fed Flinstone and Barney Rubble worked at a rock quarry. They still do... Most of those places don't know how to spell PLC, and if you try to promote it, they distrust you. Right or wrong, it's just the way it is.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

JRaef said:


> If you recall from childhood, Fed Flinstone and Barney Rubble worked at a rock quarry. They still do... Most of those places don't know how to spell PLC, and if you try to promote it, they distrust you. Right or wrong, it's just the way it is.


 Absolutely right,

We have one customer that is still all relay logic, and a lot of it. You mention PLC and they act like you are trying to bring voodoo magic into their plant. 

They don't seam to mind paying for cubes and time, so I guess its each to his own.


----------



## regina86 (May 16, 2011)

Actually jraef, if u look up and read, I said I am competing in a competition, SkillsUSA, Google it...its a very prestigious national organization, therefore being that its a competition, I have no idea what the schematics will be, it is also ludacris to think that maybe I could copy them and turn them in as my own to the competition officials & directors for use, furthermore I believe I said multiple times through out MY posts, that I was looking for materials to PRACTICE in PREPARATION for the contest so I don't really appreciate your misguided, dubious accusations. Oh and by the way, I've thought up more complex ladder diagrams than Google images can provide, I have a whole notebook in fact containing dozens of assignments I have drawn for other students to complete during my 3-5 days a week I do peer teaching, and volunteer my time teaching others motor controls. I just find its slightly more interesting and challenging wiring projects I haven't myself created 

However to all others who have been providing me with useful information and encouraging words thank you very much, truly my fellow high school competitor and I appreciate it very much


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Get 'em Regina!!!! give him hell:boxing:


----------



## regina86 (May 16, 2011)

Lol you are silly Jeff, Jus kinda pisses me off that he made that accusation, attempting to publicly criticize my intelligence, when throughout my posts I made it clear what my intentions are


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, I got that when I read your initial post. I think helping more gals get into the field is a good thing. Just don't try to wussy-fy the jobsite when you get there o.k????:thumbsup:


----------



## regina86 (May 16, 2011)

Oh I wont don't worry, were not one of those lame schools that sit in a classroom everyday, we ate always doing "livework" on real jobsites comm & Res plus our school builds a Katrina cottage from start to finish on site every year...so Ive had my hand in the real world LOL


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is the toughest control diagram I could find digging through my books. I wish they had classes like this when I was in high school.


----------



## 3phasesparky (May 30, 2011)

I did the SkillsUSA competition in 06/07 1st year 1st in state 10th in nation, 2 year 1st in state 1st in nation, But I competed in res wiring(But its more like com/res wiring they make you use pipe as well as romex)
It probably will not be much harder then your state competition. Just remember the basics, don't over think it, stay calm, don't rush yourself, sit down a plan it out and you will do fine just remember the only one you are competing against is yourself. Do your best and you already won.
And have fun its a blast, you will get all kinds of free stuff even if you don't win.


----------



## regina86 (May 16, 2011)

@ scameron81- thank you very much, looks like a good one to run through!

@3phasesparky- thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement. I'm coming from a small school in a very small down with an even smaller budget, we've been subbing single pole for limit switches, etc... and lights for motors....so just a lil nervous about it, haven't run into any schematics I couldn't conquer yet tho, just a lot of pressure on me, my instructors 1st trip to nationals, and 1st yr doing mtr controls as well. No comp @ regionals, and low quality of comp @ state so my 1st real test! 

What kinda freebies they give out 2 non-winners?? Competing the convention center is like a whole different world huh?? I hear it's absolutely crazy up there


----------



## 3phasesparky (May 30, 2011)

Yeah you can spend all day just going around to all the venders. They give away all kinds of stuff usually a tool bag of some sort and some screwdrivers, nutdrivers etc.


----------



## regina86 (May 16, 2011)

Awesome, well I'll be sure to let all of my supporters know my outcome!


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

JRaef said:


> If you want a real challenge, take a look at this mine crushing plant flow diagram. These are relatively simple on the surface in that every motor is just a start-stop 3 wire circuit. The challenge is start-up and shut down sequencing. because you don't want piles of product building up, you have to start the last machine in the sequencer first and make sure it is running before the next one up stream is allowed to start, repeated all the way up the line. Then on shut-down, you have to begin by shutting down the primary feeds and allow enough time for each system to clear itself of material before allowing the next machine down stream from being shut down. Then you have to consider the interlocking of each machine in terms of minimizing the dig-out should any one of them overload and go off-line.
> 
> Good luck.


 Um, ok, now turn this flow chart into a ladder diagram. Quick!


----------



## acutter (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess by now you won!!! I just found this site today. I really hope that you did well. I am the author of a book called “Electrician’s Guide to Control and Monitoring Systems” from McGraw-Hill and if there is anything that I can help you with please let me know. From what you said I am sure that you will do well. Just take it easy and remember the first rule of motor control. “It is just a switch”. No matter how complex the diagram is the relay just turns something on or off. 
If you have not gone yet then lots of luck. 
If you did compete then congratulations.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

3phasesparky said:


> I did the SkillsUSA competition in 06/07 1st year 1st in state 10th in nation, 2 year 1st in state 1st in nation, But I competed in res wiring(But its more like com/res wiring they make you use pipe as well as romex)
> It probably will not be much harder then your state competition. Just remember the basics, don't over think it, stay calm, don't rush yourself, sit down a plan it out and you will do fine just remember the only one you are competing against is yourself. Do your best and you already won.
> And have fun its a blast, you will get all kinds of free stuff even if you don't win.


I Did Residential in NY, 3rd in my first year. My second year I placed second in Industrial Motors Controls. Some of the others skills USA competitions were jokes. It was a lot of fun>:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## regina86 (May 16, 2011)

Actually we are in Kansas city now, my competition is this week, and any information you could provide me with would be great, preparation obviously is important to me right now, but continuing education is very important to me as well, look forward to hearing from you soon and I thankyou for your encouragement and assistance


----------



## acutter (Jun 19, 2011)

regina86 said:


> Actually we are in Kansas city now, my competition is this week, and any information you could provide me with would be great, preparation obviously is important to me right now, but continuing education is very important to me as well, look forward to hearing from you soon and I thankyou for your encouragement and assistance


 I know that you are doing well. I would tell my students that they either had it or not. I believe that you have it. I wish you the greatest of luck and best wishes, but you are a winner just being there. So relax take it easy and knock their socks off!!!! And most of all have fun. I believe in you so much that I have already signed a copy of my book for you just PM me and I will arrange to get you the book.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

acutter said:


> I guess by now you won!!! I just found this site today. I really hope that you did well. I am the author of a book called &#147;Electrician&#146;s Guide to Control and Monitoring Systems&#148; from McGraw-Hill and if there is anything that I can help you with please let me know. From what you said I am sure that you will do well. Just take it easy and remember the first rule of motor control. &#147;It is just a switch&#148;. No matter how complex the diagram is the relay just turns something on or off.
> If you have not gone yet then lots of luck.
> If you did compete then congratulations.


I like your advice when you say, "It's only a switch".
So few people understand that concept. 
Broken down to it's simplest form, that is all a motor control circuit really is, a switch controlled by a lot of on/off devices. 
Makes troubleshooting so much easier when you grasp that concept.


----------

